

Announcing Hydra 1.0: free and commercial software - sdegutis
http://sdegutis.github.io/2014/07/25/announcing-hydra-free-and-commercial-software/

======
cmsj
Very cool app, I migrated almost all of my Slate config to it (since Slate is
unmaintained at this point). Really looking forward to 1.1 bringing event
triggers, so I can get the rest of my Slate config over and go wild :D

------
sleepysort
Not a OS X user, but this is awesome! Excuse my ignorance, but are there
similar software for Linux or Windows?

